# Breeding Gouramis



## blugourami1 (Oct 16, 2011)

I just had a little question for y'all. I know blue/gold/opaline gourami are all the same. (Trichopodus trichopterus) So with this going on; is it possible to breed a blue gourami with a gold gourami? 

Thank you.


----------

